# Anyone had any issues with Flair Equestrian



## gemstoneflyer (27 October 2015)

A friend of mine has ordered from them over 2 months ago now and haven't had anything, it's very disappointing after reading good reviews about them. 

They didn't pay through PayPal but through bank transfer. I just wanted to see if anyone had similar issues with them. 

Thanks


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 October 2015)

Yes, I did a few years ago through their ebay shop. I did have an issue (item didn't arrive), but they sorted it with no quibble.


----------



## gemstoneflyer (27 October 2015)

Ahh I wish that was case but doesn't seem to be so unfortunately.


----------



## amandaco2 (27 October 2015)

My god yes, ordered 2 months ago, supposedly sent about 5 times and 'lost'. They are useless but i want the items!


----------



## milliepops (27 October 2015)

Assuming is the same as flair equestrian on Facebook,  I ordered something from them which took a while to arrive but they were easy to contact etc


----------



## gemstoneflyer (27 October 2015)

They are easy to contact but not so easy to get money back from unfortunately


----------



## amandaco2 (27 October 2015)

Easy to contact but to actually get the stuff ordered is a nightmare. If everything they say is trueb they must have huge claims with the delivery companies they use......how can they be so unlucky to have parcels lost 5 times? ? and also dont get back to you promptly , you have to chase and chase them. Personally i will not use again nor advise anyone else to, their service is laughable


----------



## gemstoneflyer (27 October 2015)

My friend has also had her items go missing in the post and the tracking number provided didn't work ... Seems to be a similar story


----------



## Lynn11 (28 October 2015)

Yes, she had a breastplate advertised on the facebook Auction site. 
Set as no reserve. I won it at £22, yes they do retail at more but it said no reserve and i won it fairly. 

I messaged her and asked for her details so I could pay her for the item, then she started ignoring me. 

Next thing I know its been readvertised with a reserve set at what I won it at. 

If she didnt want it selling for a lower price then she should have just set a reserve. I just really wanted the breastplate


----------



## gemstoneflyer (28 October 2015)

Oh dear that's a shame they could have sold it to you for for that price especially as it didn't have a reserve. 

The admin on those groups are normally really good


----------



## TPO (28 October 2015)

If it's the same one she posts all the time on the Twitter Eventing page on FB. She seems to be doing a lot of business via that page as lots of pictures of people with their new things from Flair. Perhaps post on that page to get her attention?


----------



## 9tails (28 October 2015)

Lynn11 said:



			Yes, she had a breastplate advertised on the facebook Auction site. 
Set as no reserve. I won it at £22, yes they do retail at more but it said no reserve and i won it fairly. 

I messaged her and asked for her details so I could pay her for the item, then she started ignoring me. 

Next thing I know its been readvertised with a reserve set at what I won it at. 

If she didnt want it selling for a lower price then she should have just set a reserve. I just really wanted the breastplate 

Click to expand...

Way to go to ruin a reputation!  If I were you I'd be all over that as it's sneaky and mean.


----------



## gemstoneflyer (28 October 2015)

I'm not really wanting to post on her page invase she blocks me which means I couldn't try to contact them  it's a touchy situation


----------



## amandaco2 (28 October 2015)

They are useless


----------



## CBAnglo (28 October 2015)

Really?  I have ordered tonnes from them over the years including on eBay and FB (both from the page and the auction) and not had any problems?  I have bought about 6 pairs of jins, tendon boots, saddle pads etc.  They once sent out the wrong colour jins.  When I let them know they emailed a returns label and dispatched the correct jins at the same time (didn't even wait for the return).  Really impressed the owner even messaged me whilst she was on holiday to let me know something I had ordered was on back order with the supplier.


----------



## gemstoneflyer (29 October 2015)

Well you may have been lucky or may be because you paid through PayPal. Unfortunately because my friend paid through bank transfer it seems like she may just keep it. 

It's not a small amount either which is a shame and she's asked for a refund on countless ocassions and either been ignored or told it's been done (it hasn't)


----------



## Flair Equestrian (29 October 2015)

Hi there ! 
This is Flair Equestrian.  I have read the thread with interest.  Your 'friend' wouldn't happen to be the notorious Leigh Robinson from Bespoke Equestrian would they?  
All refunds are actioned as promptly as possible.  I am an extremely approachable and friendly person, so if your friend is allegeding a refund hasn't been issued, perhaps they could contact me ? That way I can try to resolve.  If I am not aware I can't assist. 
We provide high quality items at well below RRP prices with hundreds of happy customers.  Hopefully, we can keep it that way  
If you would like to contact me personally please feel free, I do not 'block' or ignore people  
Please bear in mind that we cannot be online 24 hours a day, we do attempt to respond as promptly as possible

Kindest Regards 

Flair Equestrian xx


----------



## Flair Equestrian (29 October 2015)

Please contact us by all means, we don't block people  
We are a friendly and approachable business at all times  x


----------



## gemstoneflyer (29 October 2015)

It isn't no the lady in question ordered a pair of boots from you over two months ago and despite various attempts no refund or goods have been received


----------



## Flair Equestrian (29 October 2015)

Would she like to contact me ? 
My email is flairequestrian@yahoo.com 
Also contactable via FB 
Telephone number 01633 450187

If this is the case, we will of course rectify, we are not aware of this x


----------



## gemstoneflyer (29 October 2015)

She has tried on a number of occasions. I think she upset as she recommended your company to friends for good prices

I also know Leigh and she doesn't have anything to do with flair equestrian and doesn't even have bespoke any more ...


----------



## gemstoneflyer (29 October 2015)

Have you had issues with her if so I can email her and let her know as I'm sure she is tying up stuff so would be happy to sort it.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (29 October 2015)

I am completely unaware of anyone who is waiting for a refund from months ago.  If she can please just contact me I can attempt to rectify the situation.  I am more than happy to look into this, without knowing who this person is I am blind and cannot assist. 

I think hundreds of people have had issues with Bespoke, its none of my business as it has nothing at all to do with my company whatsoever.  I would just like to get to the bottom of the issue you have raised if possible  x


----------



## gemstoneflyer (29 October 2015)

I will get her to email you I think she's on holiday at the moment though so might be a few days. 

I will also ask Leigh to email and message her as know she was tying up loose ends and stuff so at least can try and help you that way x


----------



## Flair Equestrian (29 October 2015)

If you can that would be great. 
In respect of Leigh, don't worry, its in the hands of the Courts now.  Never mind x


----------



## gemstoneflyer (29 October 2015)

Dear me, I shall let her know anyway and hopefully she will have some news on what's happening if she owes you stuff. X


----------



## Flair Equestrian (29 October 2015)

I know what's happened with it hun .. there you go... I was only trying to help getting her items from Suppliers because she couldn't.  Lesson learnt.  Don't want a massive public ohh ha over it though as I'm not out to ruin her new equine venture or anything like that. Thanks anyway.  Won't continue to post about it on here as it isn't fair really x


----------



## gemstoneflyer (29 October 2015)

Cool well I messaged my friend Alex as the boots were for her younger sister and hopefully she can resolve it with you x


----------



## Flair Equestrian (29 October 2015)

That's great.  Thank you  x


----------



## Astra (9 November 2015)

Note to anyone planning on ordering from this company, based on my personal experience I would definitely only pay via paypal and don't hesitate to use the paypal dispute process if you find yourself in the position of requiring a refund that isn't forthcoming. Issue now resolved, but I won't be ordering from them again.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (9 November 2015)

Agree with all of the above experiences...I ordered a rug from them for the first time on October 23rd. At the same time I also ordered a couple of other rugs from a separate supplier which arrived on October 28th.

The following week I got in touch with Flair as the rug hadn't arrived and I'd had no shipping confirmation. They replied promptly asking for my post code and that was the last I heard from them despite several messages requesting an update. 

I reluctantly raised a paypal dispute which Flair responded to claiming I'd never contacted them about my missing item and giving a MyHermes tracking number. Unfortunately the tracking number was invalid and when I contacted MyHermes to query where my parcel was I was informed that the parcel was never collected as it was no longer required. I responded to the dispute claim stating this and querying when my rug would be sent and again had no reply.

Eventually I posted on their facebook page with a screengrab of my chat with MyHermes. They got in touch to say they were very sorry...this wasn't the usual way they conducted business and they'd get a new rug shipped the very next day but this was last week and still there's no tracking number or sign of the rug.

Now I get that mistakes happen and had I been informed there was a delay with shipping my order it would have been totally fine, but I don't understand why they felt the need to lie about shipping the rug and why they didn't just send out a new rug when they realised the error. Instead I've had to keep chasing them...in honesty I'm getting close to just escalating the case via paypal and asking for a refund. Particularly now I know my situation isn't just a one off.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (9 November 2015)

Thank you for your post 'Astra'  Its a shame that people fail to mention the positive experiences.  Anyone who operates a business through PayPal will appreciate the problems encountered with them.  We will take your comments on board.


----------



## amandaco2 (9 November 2015)

Same as festive fuzz. They pretend to ship out items, takes ages to reply. Ive told my friend who was interested in some items on the website about my bad experiences and they wont use them based on this now.


----------



## ester (9 November 2015)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Agree with all of the above experiences...I ordered a rug from them for the first time on October 23rd. At the same time I also ordered a couple of other rugs from a separate supplier which arrived on October 28th.

The following week I got in touch with Flair as the rug hadn't arrived and I'd had no shipping confirmation. They replied promptly asking for my post code and* that was the last I heard from them despite several messages requesting an update. *

I reluctantly raised a paypal dispute which Flair responded to *claiming I'd never contacted them* about my missing item and giving a MyHermes tracking number. Unfortunately the *tracking number was invalid* and when I contacted MyHermes to query where my parcel was I was informed that the parcel was never collected as it was no longer required. I responded to the dispute claim stating this and querying when my rug would be sent and again had *no reply.*

Eventually I posted on their facebook page with a screengrab of my chat with MyHermes. They got in touch to say they were very sorry...this wasn't the usual way they conducted business and they'd get a new rug shipped the *very next day but this was last week* and still there's no tracking number or sign of the rug.

Now I get that mistakes happen and had I been informed there was a delay with shipping my order it would have been totally fine, but I don't understand why they felt the need to lie about shipping the rug and why they didn't just send out a new rug when they realised the error. Instead I've had to keep chasing them...in honesty I'm getting close to just escalating the case via paypal and asking for a refund. Particularly now I know my situation isn't just a one off.
		
Click to expand...

I've highlighted the important bits of this post in bold Flair just to help you out.... You don't seem too great on communicating with customers. There is nothing worse than having to chase people and getting no replies
Why is there only a tracking number now when you said it would be sent the next day last week... and why not address any of the poster's other issues?

Also obviously FF know's that she has started a paypal dispute, that is not the same as escalating it....


----------



## Flair Equestrian (9 November 2015)

I believe that the issues have been addressed if you wish to speak to the person who posted directly. 
We have never professed to be perfect and will take all this feedback on board.
Thank you


----------



## ester (9 November 2015)

Clearly they weren't addressed before she posted on here today though!


----------



## Flair Equestrian (9 November 2015)

If FestiveFuzz will agree I am happy to post evidence that the issues were in-fact addressed yesterday.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (9 November 2015)

Just found you 'GEMSTONEFLYER' on BE 
You ARE in-fact LEIGH WILSON FROM BESPOKE EQUESTRIAN ! 

Bit of an underhanded way to try and discredit my business.. when you are the biggest SCAM known in the Equine Industry. 

This thread will now be reported.


----------



## WelshD (9 November 2015)

interesting that the person who ran/runs Bespoke Equestrian started this thread when they protested wildly against the criticism of their business on here a while back as being unfair and un moderated yet are happy to pose as an innocent third party in this case


----------



## Flair Equestrian (9 November 2015)

I agree... honestly, I admit we have the odd delay, error etc. and ALWAYS sort these things out. 
If people type in BESPOKE EQUESTRIAN there are hundreds of honest people having been ripped off.  
And, posing as an innocent person 'who's friend has waited months for a refund'  I knew this wasn't the case, we don't owe refunds from months previous.
To say I am disappointed is an understatement.  I am in a Court Battle with Leigh Wilson who says she never received the goods she asked me to get for her as she was desperate for them and didn't have them in stock.  I googled her and then found a string of dishonest behaviour.  
Starting a spurious post about my business, perhaps she should focus on sorting out the issues from her sunken Bespoke Equestrian which owes innocent people thousands !


----------



## CBAnglo (9 November 2015)

Perhaps Festive Fuzz could update everyone as to whether her issues have now been sorted?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 November 2015)

Apologies folks I had no idea my last post would cause a stir. I just figured I was one of many dissatisfied customers. 

It's really hard to tell at this stage. Yes I now have a tracking number but only after I had to chase again. My parcel was collected on Saturday so here's hoping it's on it's way to me. Obviously I'll update as and when it arrives but at present I would hardly say my issue is resolved as I'm still without the rug I ordered two weeks ago. 

Yes Flair did finally attempt to resolve my issue but only after numerous unanswered messages, raising a PayPal dispute and posting a complaint on their Facebook page. Even once assured my rug would be sent out on Friday I discover it's been sent out Saturday and still I had to chase for a tracking number today. It really shouldn't be that difficult to get an issue sorted. It's a shame as there were other things I would have liked to purchase from them. In fact when I discovered my rug hadn't been sent yet I tried to add a saddle cloth to my order (more fool me perhaps?) but having only been sent the correct invoice today it's safe to assume it didn't go in the same package as my rug and honestly I'm just too busy with work and a possibly poorly horse right now to want to go through the fiasco of tracking down another order with them. 

As I stated in my first post, I totally understand that mistakes happen but it's the underhand way that Flair Equestrian have conducted themselves i.e. lying about the original shipment and tracking number that makes it difficult to want to shop with them again. I can't deny the few responses I have got have been polite and apologetic but the lack of communication throughout means I wouldn't recommend them to anyone. In fact I'd probably go as far as to say I've had better service from Derby House!


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

Thank you for your post FestiveFuzz. 

As previously stated, errors do occur, I'm sure we have all made some sort of mistake over the years.  The issue was rectified within 48 hours of it being brought to our attention.   Its interesting that was failed to be mentioned was we agreed 10% off the Saddle Pad, together with free delivery.   

We maintain we do all we can to ensure we provide an excellent service (at way less than RRP prices I may add) Its frustrating to read these posts particularly when we try our best to rectify in the best way possible.

If you type in any Equestrian Business on a Forum Page I am sure there are a couple of disgruntled Customers.  As stated we try our best, if this has fallen short I can again only apologise.  We are human, not robots.


----------



## FlyingCircus (10 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Thank you for your post FestiveFuzz. 

As previously stated, errors do occur, I'm sure we have all made some sort of mistake over the years.  The issue was rectified within 48 hours of it being brought to our attention.   Its interesting that was failed to be mentioned was we agreed 10% off the Saddle Pad, together with free delivery.   

We maintain we do all we can to ensure we provide an excellent service (at way less than RRP prices I may add) Its frustrating to read these posts particularly when we try our best to rectify in the best way possible.

If you type in any Equestrian Business on a Forum Page I am sure there are a couple of disgruntled Customers.  As stated we try our best, if this has fallen short I can again only apologise.  We are human, not robots.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe rather than claiming all people make mistakes, you should explain what you're doing within your company to minimise these mistakes and hopefully stop them occurring again.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

I believe further up the post I explained that we were at fault.  Processes have been put in place to attempt to negate the occurrence of further errors.


----------



## ester (10 November 2015)

communication is always the key, people don't mind mistakes if they get accurate replies and don't need to chase to get contact.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

Yes, I agree.  

As stated, we have put measures in place to attempt to resolve the issued aforementioned within this post.  
Hopefully going forward we can provide a better service. 

We thank you all for your candid feedback and we have taken this on board and acted upon it.  

If anyone noted within this thread (apart from Leigh from Bespoke Equestrian who initiated the Thread) would like to try and re-order from us to determine whether the service has improved, we will offer a 20% discount to you by way of an apology for previous negative experiences.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Thank you for your post FestiveFuzz. 

As previously stated, errors do occur, I'm sure we have all made some sort of mistake over the years.  The issue was rectified within 48 hours of it being brought to our attention.   Its interesting that was failed to be mentioned was we agreed 10% off the Saddle Pad, together with free delivery.   

We maintain we do all we can to ensure we provide an excellent service (at way less than RRP prices I may add) Its frustrating to read these posts particularly when we try our best to rectify in the best way possible.

If you type in any Equestrian Business on a Forum Page I am sure there are a couple of disgruntled Customers.  As stated we try our best, if this has fallen short I can again only apologise.  We are human, not robots.
		
Click to expand...

Just an FYI this is NOT the way you turn a bad customer experience into a good one!

The 10% discount I requested is readily available via your facebook page and was not a goodwill gesture as you seem to be trying to claim here. Also had you added the saddle pad to my delayed rug order as requested there would have been no need to offer free delivery!

As for the issue being rectified within 48 hours that is utter nonsense! I contacted you on October 2nd to ask for a tracking number because my item hadn't arrive. You replied back asking for my postcode which I gave you and then heard nothing back. On the 3rd I followed up again asking for an update bearing in mind we were now 9 working days after my order was placed. Again I heard nothing. So I raised the paypal dispute which you responded to straight away with a false tracking number. When I replied to say MyHermes had confirmed this was an invalid tracking number and that the collection had been cancelled again I got no reply. I gave you the benefit of the doubt and waited until the 5th with no response before posting on your Facebook page stating how disappointed I was with the service I'd received. Finally I received a messaging acknowledging that my rug was never collected and that you would send another one out to me on the 6th and update me with the tracking number. I finally received the tracking number yesterday which shows that the rug wasn't collected until Saturday (which would not have been an issue if you'd just communicated with me to let me know!). 

I have no desire to get into a slanging match over this and do not appreciate you insinuating that I am misleading people with my experience of your service. Multiple times now I have agreed that people make mistakes but your attitude with which you deal with them and your lack of communication has let you down. 

In all honesty it was never a big deal. Things get delayed all the time, I get that. But I don't expect to have to constantly chase a company for an update on the status of my order, particularly when they realise they've made a mistake. It is now 14 working days since I placed my order with you. I am still without the rug I ordered. At the weekend I had to pop out and buy another stable rug to use whilst I waited for the one I ordered from you to arrive as we couldn't wait any longer to clip him as he was getting too warm when worked.


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 November 2015)

Festive fuzz, do not worry. It's pretty clear what the story is here just by reading the replies from Flair. 

I wasn't going to post on this thread although I had been watching it, and I have to say Flair when in a hole, stop digging. You come across as rude and arrogant, not apologetic at all.  Adding in the stuff about Bespoke is just so unprofessional. 

One more to avoid.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

I think I have on a number of occasions agreed that the service provided was less than satisfactory.  I have put measures in place to ensure that the communication received by our customers is improved.  

I believe I offered a 20% discount as a gesture of good will (not a 10% as offered via a voucher code) I was merely attempting to confirm that measures are now in place due to the issues that have been raised and offered an opportunity to those who felt our service was unsatisfactory to rest assured that we had now (due to their feedback) acted upon this and going forward the order process would be greatly improved. 

I am sorry if I have caused offence, this is certainly not my intention.  I am only trying to rectify the wrongs raised here.  I have not defended our position and have admitted we are at fault.   It is hard to read such comments when I am merely trying to improve based on your comments. 

My business is important to me and so are my Customers.  I am an honest, hardworking individual, kind and caring and I do wish to act on the comments made about me.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 November 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Festive fuzz, do not worry. It's pretty clear what the story is here just by reading the replies from Flair. 

I wasn't going to post on this thread although I had been watching it, and I have to say Flair when in a hole, stop digging. You come across as rude and arrogant, not apologetic at all.  Adding in the stuff about Bespoke is just so unprofessional. 

One more to avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks FW! I hadn't intended to post again after confirming I didn't feel the issue had been resolved just yet (to me resolution is once you've received the goods you ordered!) but I was beyond annoyed when I saw their response this morning and just had to say something. It's such a shame as I'm a huge Harry's Horse fan and was really excited when I thought I'd found a UK stockist that stocked most of their range, but it's honestly not worth the hassle.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Festive fuzz, do not worry. It's pretty clear what the story is here just by reading the replies from Flair. 

I wasn't going to post on this thread although I had been watching it, and I have to say Flair when in a hole, stop digging. You come across as rude and arrogant, not apologetic at all.  Adding in the stuff about Bespoke is just so unprofessional. 

One more to avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, 

I am sorry if you feel I come across arrogant, this certainly isn't my intention, I have apologised on numerous occasions if you read through the threads.  I am sorry if that is how it appears to come across.   On the contrary, I wish to respond to all the comments and try and rectify the issues that have been raised.  We have put measures in place as stated and will work tirelessly to improve given the comments.

The only reason Bespoke were mentioned is that they initiated this thread, no other reason at all.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Its interesting that was failed to be mentioned was we agreed 10% off the Saddle Pad, together with free delivery.
		
Click to expand...




Flair Equestrian said:



			I believe I offered a 20% discount as a gesture of good will (not a 10% as offered via a voucher code)
		
Click to expand...

So which is it? Your honesty is just shining through right now...

As FW said, when in a hole stop digging.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

Within this post (TODAY) I have offered all Customers who have commented on this thread and felt service was less than satisfactory 20% off any further order.

We are running a separate offer already which offers 10% off


----------



## ester (10 November 2015)

No but you suggested the 10% off you gave FF was a good will gesture when she is aware that is available elsewhere anyway.


----------



## 9tails (10 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Hi there, 

I am sorry if you feel I come across arrogant, this certainly isn't my intention, I have apologised on numerous occasions if you read through the threads.  I am sorry if that is how it appears to come across.   On the contrary, I wish to respond to all the comments and try and rectify the issues that have been raised.  We have put measures in place as stated and will work tirelessly to improve given the comments.

The only reason Bespoke were mentioned is that they initiated this thread, no other reason at all.
		
Click to expand...

The feeling I get from your posts is that you feel that stating human error can get you out of a big pickle, your actions aren't that of a company desperate to put things right.  You promised a new rug in the post on Friday, this didn't happen and it went on Saturday.  Why?  

What is this codswallop about 20% off?  Did you actually offer that to FestiveFuzz because it doesn't look like she ever received this communication.  

I wouldn't use you, you're not sincere in your apologies and give the impression that you're annoyed that customers have complained.  If you did it right in the first place, they wouldn't have to.  Look at Derbyhouse, they were absolutely rubbish not long ago but seem to have turned things right round and are rebuilding their reputation.  Don't get into a slanging match with customers on this WIDE OPEN forum, you'll come a cropper.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

That's okay.  I really don't want to get into a slanging match.  That is not my intention. 
I have apologised, confirmed that the comments made have been acted upon and measures put in place to prevent it happening again. 
I am completely sincere in my apologies, I am sorry that people haven't received the service we would wish to offer.  
We are a company desperate to put things right.  

I will not post again here if it is causing offence.  I really wanted to try and confirm that we have listened and acted upon the comments made.  I really didn't want the Thread becoming an attack.  All I was attempting to do is say sorry and advise we have made efforts to ensure it doesn't happen again. 

Hopefully, this will now end the thread.  We will work tirelessly to ensure no-one receives a less than satisfactory service again.  Perhaps we will be able to gain the opportunity.  

Thanks so much for all of your comments, I really do appreciate them and will take each and every one of them on board and act upon them


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 November 2015)

9tails said:



			What is this codswallop about 20% off?  Did you actually offer that to FestiveFuzz because it doesn't look like she ever received this communication.
		
Click to expand...

Nope I think what Flair are referring to is their offer to all customers on this thread. On Thursday I asked whether I could take advantage of the 10% offer on their facebook page which they agreed to. They then sent me an invoice which included the cost of postage which I queried as the whole point was I wanted to ADD something to my existing delayed order. They then resent the invoice minus the postage...so it's not quite the "we offered 10% discount and free delivery as a goodwill gesture" they're making out, but it was appreciated nonetheless. I actually wondered if they might have adjusted my invoice to take into account this new 20% discount they're now offering but they haven't and in honesty I can't be bothered to go through this palaver again.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

Hi Festive Fuzz, we would of course be willing to adjust the discount to 20%, due to the threads it appeared that you no longer wished to proceed with the order.  If you do wish receive the item, we will of course amend the invoice to reflect the 20% off offer we posted today.  I would really like a positive outcome to this thread.  
We do wish to provide an excellent service, I am extremely sorry that we have caused so much bad feeling and distress.  It really has never been the intention.  I am really saddened by the all the comments and have acted upon them with as much as I can possibly do to ensure that the mistakes aren't made again.


----------



## 9tails (10 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Hi Festive Fuzz, we would of course be willing to adjust the discount to 20%, due to the threads it appeared that you no longer wished to proceed with the order.  If you do wish receive the item, we will of course amend the invoice to reflect the 20% off offer we posted today.  I would really like a positive outcome to this thread.  
We do wish to provide an excellent service, I am extremely sorry that we have caused so much bad feeling and distress.  It really has never been the intention.  I am really saddened by the all the comments and have acted upon them with as much as I can possibly do to ensure that the mistakes aren't made again.
		
Click to expand...

Oh COME ON!  Nowhere has she said she doesn't want to proceed with the order, you really are a joke.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (10 November 2015)

9tails said:



			Oh COME ON!  Nowhere has she said she doesn't want to proceed with the order, you really are a joke.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a little unfair.  I only thought she didn't from this post
"



I would have liked to purchase from them. In fact when I discovered my rug hadn't been sent yet I tried to add a saddle cloth to my order (more fool me perhaps?) but having only been sent the correct invoice today it's safe to assume it didn't go in the same package as my rug and honestly I'm just too busy with work and a possibly poorly horse right now to want to go through the fiasco of tracking down another order with them. "

I am more than happy to honour if FestiveFuzz does want to proceed.


----------



## ester (10 November 2015)

9tails said:



			Oh COME ON!  Nowhere has she said she doesn't want to proceed with the order, you really are a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Quite



Flair Equestrian said:



			I think that is a little unfair.  I only thought she didn't from this post
"



I would have liked to purchase from them. In fact when I discovered my rug hadn't been sent yet I tried to add a saddle cloth to my order (more fool me perhaps?) but having only been sent the correct invoice today it's safe to assume it didn't go in the same package as my rug and honestly I'm just too busy with work and a possibly poorly horse right now to want to go through the fiasco of tracking down another order with them. "

I am more than happy to honour if FestiveFuzz does want to proceed.
		
Click to expand...

If it has been ordered of course you should honour it!? you shouldn't presume anything unless it has been directly communicated to you although it is assumed that the plan that it could go in the same package is not the case.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 November 2015)

ester said:



			If it has been ordered of course you should honour it!? you shouldn't presume anything unless it has been directly communicated to you although it is assumed that the plan that it could go in the same package is not the case.
		
Click to expand...

To clarify, when I discovered the saddle cloth hadn't gone in the same package as the rug I held off on paying the invoice, partly because I was waiting for it to be corrected to the right price and partly because I wanted to make sure my first order arrived before placing any other order with them...don't throw good money after bad and all that...

In light of the fact I still don't have my first order, the poor communication and the quite frankly the ridiculousness of this thread I won't be ordering anything else from Flair Equestrian, now or in the future.


----------



## 9tails (10 November 2015)

Don't blame you.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Just found you 'GEMSTONEFLYER' on BE 
You ARE in-fact LEIGH WILSON FROM BESPOKE EQUESTRIAN ! 

Bit of an underhanded way to try and discredit my business.. when you are the biggest SCAM known in the Equine Industry. 

This thread will now be reported.
		
Click to expand...

I KNEW it!! It was driving me mad as all the threads must have been deleted

EDITED I see things have taken another turn. Ignore me!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

Ok you literally couldn't make this up if you tried. 

Rug arrived today but it's 6'9" when I ordered 6'3". Have contacted Flair to request for them to arrange collection and a refund and will be escalating my PayPal dispute as enough is enough.

EDITED: they responded immediately. No apology just queried the size as Harry's Horse only measures in cms. Explained its 205cm which is near enough 6'9" to be told actually it's 6'7" and that's the closest they do to a 6'3". Am I missing something? Surely that would be advertised as 6'6"? Also they apparently come up small but this thing is massive and will never fit H.


----------



## FlyingCircus (11 November 2015)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Ok you literally couldn't make this up if you tried. 

Rug arrived today but it's 6'9" when I ordered 6'3". Have contacted Flair to request for them to arrange collection and a refund and will be escalating my PayPal dispute as enough is enough.

EDITED: they responded immediately. No apology just queried the size as Harry's Horse only measures in cms. Explained its 205cm which is near enough 6'9" to be told actually it's 6'7" and that's the closest they do to a 6'3". Am I missing something? Surely that would be advertised as 6'6"? Also they apparently come up small but this thing is massive and will never fit H.
		
Click to expand...

Bonkers!


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

FlyingCircus said:



			Bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

I was expecting a post to the forum.  Here is my response which was sent to Festive Fuzz.

The rug is 6'7" which is the closest to 6'3 that Harrys Horse supply as they are a European Company.  They also come up a size small, hence you receiving that one as it would fit as a 6'3".  I am happy to refund you and have the rug back in any event.  The size below would be a 195cms which would be a 6ft and too small.  I don't wish for any more bad feeling though so will of course have the rug back no problem.  When it arrives I will refund plus £5 as a compensation payment for the wait on the rug.  I will send the label over in two moments.

The rug will be collected tomorrow.  If you aren't available, that's no problem, if you could leave in a safe place.  Thanks lots


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			I was expecting a post to the forum.  Here is my response which was sent to Festive Fuzz.

The rug is 6'7" which is the closest to 6'3 that Harrys Horse supply as they are a European Company.  They also come up a size small, hence you receiving that one as it would fit as a 6'3".  I am happy to refund you and have the rug back in any event.  The size below would be a 195cms which would be a 6ft and too small.  I don't wish for any more bad feeling though so will of course have the rug back no problem.  When it arrives I will refund plus £5 as a compensation payment for the wait on the rug.  I will send the label over in two moments.

The rug will be collected tomorrow.  If you aren't available, that's no problem, if you could leave in a safe place.  Thanks lots
		
Click to expand...

Wow you really do like to mislead people don't you Flair? Just to confirm the above was sent in 3 separate messages. The laughable offer of £5 compensation was only sent after my update. Unfortunately I've not gained the ability to see into the future just yet which is why it wasn't mentioned in my post. 

For anyone interested I'm happy to share a pic of the rug against a tape measure to show there's absolutely no way it comes up small. 

Seriously annoyed that I've wasted two weeks of my time waiting and chasing a rug that was wrongly advertised and was never going to fit.

Also if you know the sizing is funny why on earth do you not mention this on your website?


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

Mislead ? In what way ?  
I posted the response to you.. as you posted part of the conversation yourself.
The rug DOES come up small if you tried it. 
EUR sizing isn't the same as UK. 
I sell lots of these rugs, same a Premier Equine we say to go a size up from what you need.  I am annoyed that you continue to post inaccurate information.  I have been professional, kind and respectful up until now.  
If you had tried the rug it would fit.  I really don't wish to argue with you at 8:30pm.  What business do you know would respond to every query, message and post at this hour.  
I have tried to explain, offered £5 compensation.  I'm sorry but you are jumping the gun here. I have arranged Courier collection free of charge tomorrow for you also.


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 November 2015)

Premier equine you need to go down a size if anything definitely not up.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

Sorry Ffion Winnie, that is actually what I meant.. I am a little exasperated with all this...my point was rug suppliers are all different.  Some come up bigger some smaller.  When you deal in them day to day to know which way you need to go up or down.  Thanks for pointing it out though. You are 100% right with your comment xx


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Mislead ? In what way ?  
I posted the response to you.. as you posted part of the conversation yourself.
The rug DOES come up small if you tried it. 
EUR sizing isn't the same as UK. 
I sell lots of these rugs, same a Premier Equine we say to go a size up from what you need.  I am annoyed that you continue to post inaccurate information.  I have been professional, kind and respectful up until now.  
If you had tried the rug it would fit.  I really don't wish to argue with you at 8:30pm.  What business do you know would respond to every query, message and post at this hour.  
I have tried to explain, offered £5 compensation.  I'm sorry but you are jumping the gun here. I have arranged Courier collection free of charge tomorrow for you also.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously what exactly do you feel has been inaccurate in the information I have shared? If you would like I would be happy to share screen grabs with everyone of our communication so far? Nothing I have said at all has been inaccurate and I find it utterly ridiculous that you would try to suggest otherwise!

As explained at the time of posting I had only received the one message from yourself so there was absolutely no way I could have predicted you would then send multiple messages. At the end of the day I ordered a 6'3" rug and received a rug that is 205cm which is 6.72ft. There is no need to put it on my horse as I can see it is far too big. I don't know why you expect to be applauded for booking a collection free of charge tomorrow when the item I received is not what I ordered. If you are aware that there is no such thing as a 6'3" Harry's Horse rug why on earth are you advertising one on your website?

You are an absolute joke. This has quite possibly been the worst customer service experience I have ever received. Usually if a company makes a mistake they apologise and do whatever possible to leave the customer with a positive experience. Not make constant excuses and accuse the customer of lying on a public forum when you yourself have tripped yourself up with lies multiple times throughout this thread.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Seriously what exactly do you feel has been inaccurate in the information I have shared? If you would like I would be happy to share screen grabs with everyone of our communication so far? Nothing I have said at all has been inaccurate and I find it utterly ridiculous that you would try to suggest otherwise!

As explained at the time of posting I had only received the one message from yourself so there was absolutely no way I could have predicted you would then send multiple messages. At the end of the day I ordered a 6'3" rug and received a rug that is 205cm which is 6.72ft. There is no need to put it on my horse as I can see it is far too big. I don't know why you expect to be applauded for booking a collection free of charge tomorrow when the item I received is not what I ordered. If you are aware that there is no such thing as a 6'3" Harry's Horse rug why on earth are you advertising one on your website?

You are an absolute joke. This has quite possibly been the worst customer service experience I have ever received. Usually if a company makes a mistake they apologise and do whatever possible to leave the customer with a positive experience. Not make constant excuses and accuse the customer of lying on a public forum when you yourself have tripped yourself up with lies multiple times throughout this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Again, I have explained the reasons why FestiveFuzz.  I haven't lied. I won't be rising to any further attacks against us.  The rug would have fit.  Its the guidelines HH give us.  If you want a rug two sizes to small, I could have sent the smaller one to you.  I have not made personal remarks about you at all.  To say 'You are a Joke' is a little harsh.   Its a European Rug, not a UK Rug. 

Its okay, I have done all I can and will not continue to attempt to explain myself any further.  I have arranged the collection of the rug and will refund you promptly. FestiveFuzz 

I have offered a compensation payment, more than one apology, a promise we have measures in place in respect to customer service to ensure the same problems don't happen again.  Kept in constant contact with you since you raised your issue.  Offered a 20% discount as a posed to 10%.  

As a gesture goodwill, keep the rug and we will refund you in full, I will cancel the returns label we sent you.  If there is anything further you would like us to do in respect of the appalling service you have encountered please don't hesitate to let us know and I will see if we can adhere to the request.


----------



## ycbm (11 November 2015)

ok, I have followed most but not all of the thread. Can someone please explain to me what valid excuse there can EVER be to issuing a false tracking number?


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

Who was given a 'False tracking number' YCBM ?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Again, I have explained the reasons why FestiveFuzz.  I haven't lied. I won't be rising to any further attacks against us.  The rug would have fit.  Its the guidelines HH give us.  If you want a rug two sizes to small, I could have sent the smaller one to you.  I have not made personal remarks about you at all.  To say 'You are a Joke' is a little harsh.   Its a European Rug, not a UK Rug. 

Its okay, I have done all I can and will not continue to attempt to explain myself any further.  I have arranged the collection of the rug and will refund you promptly. FestiveFuzz 

I have offered a compensation payment, more than one apology, a promise we have measures in place in respect to customer service to ensure the same problems don't happen again.  Kept in constant contact with you since you raised your issue.  Offered a 20% discount as a posed to 10%.  

As a gesture goodwill, keep the rug and we will refund you in full, I will cancel the returns label we sent you.  If there is anything further you would like us to do in respect of the appalling service you have encountered please don't hesitate to let us know and I will see if we can adhere to the request.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate that you say the rug would fit but when I put it up against a rug I know fits my horse and there's an extra 5" showing it's safe to assume it's not going to fit my horse. I didn't see a benefit to me trying it on him and risking it getting dirty when I am positively certain it's not going to fit. You say it's an EU rug not a UK rug but either way 205cm does not translate to 6'3"...I am not saying this is your fault, but from a customer perspective when I order a 6'3" rug I would expect a 6'3" rug to arrive. Not once have I suggested that I want a rug two sizes too small, I just wanted the size I ordered. I have checked again on the website and there are no suggestions that the sizes are anything but accurate unless I'm missing something? - http://flairequestrian.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_73_132&product_id=749


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Who was given a 'False tracking number' YCBM ?
		
Click to expand...

I was issued with an invalid tracking number when I initially asked for a tracking number for my original shipment. MyHermes response was that the item had never been collected as it was no longer required.


----------



## ycbm (11 November 2015)

Answered already.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

As I say .. and will repeat the size down from the one you ordered would fit the same as a 6FT.. 
I cannot alter the way Harrys Horse make their rugs.  

I am really upset and on the verge of tears at your posts.  I did what HH guide me to do.  They don't do increments the same as UK.  I have never had a customer with a sizing problem previously.

I again reiterate as per my previous post. 

"I have offered a compensation payment, more than one apology, a promise we have measures in place in respect to customer service to ensure the same problems don't happen again. Kept in constant contact with you since you raised your issue. Offered a 20% discount as a posed to 10%. 

 As a gesture goodwill, keep the rug and we will refund you in full, I will cancel the returns label we sent you. If there is anything further you would like us to do in respect of the appalling service you have encountered please don't hesitate to let us know and I will see if we can adhere to the request"

If there is anything further I can do please do let me know.  I am offering you the rug free.  I am now exhausted of options.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

Tracking wasn't invalid.  It was manifested and not collected by the Courier.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			As I say .. and will repeat the size down from the one you ordered would fit the same as a 6FT.. 
I cannot alter the way Harrys Horse make their rugs.  

I did what HH guide me to do.  They don't do increments the same as UK.
		
Click to expand...

Ok as I said in my last post I am not asking you to alter the way Harrys Horse make their rugs nor am I holding you responsible for their sizing, just merely suggesting if they don't do increments the same as the UK then don't advertise them as UK increments on your website. Had your website shown the rug in EU increments I would never have ordered as it would have been clear neither size would fit. However Harrys Horse website does suggest they do the rug in a 195cm size which translates to 6'3" according to google which I imagine would have been the right size for my horse, but that's by the by now. 

I appreciate your kind offer of the rug for free and will donate it to a local horse sanctuary who I am sure will be delighted to receive such a gift as we head into winter.


----------



## ycbm (11 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Tracking wasn't invalid.  It was manifested and not collected by the Courier.
		
Click to expand...

Because you told them not to collect and therefore invalid when given to the customer?


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

ycbm said:



			Because you told them not to collect and therefore invalid when given to the customer?
		
Click to expand...

Will post evidence to the contrary from the Shop who we take our Collections to.  The Courier didn't collect from them


----------



## ester (11 November 2015)

IME if things  are provided in continental sizes it is best to sell them on the basis of those sizes and just have a conversion chart.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

I will be glad to see an end to the entire fiasco.  It has caused unbelievable stress and upset to me. I take all your ( not just you FrestiveFuzz) posts very personally.  I wish an end to the this entire argument.   That is a kind gesture to the Sanctuary.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

ester said:



			IME if things  are provided in continental sizes it is best to sell them on the basis of those sizes and just have a conversion chart.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ester. That's all I was suggesting. Of course I don't expect the seller to alter the way a brand makes their rugs but had the sizing been clearer it would have been obvious that it wouldn't fit H.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

In respect of your comments, we will liase with the supplier and ask them to prepare a relative sizing chart for UK sizing, the rugs come up differently to the average so we had in the past despatched the rug to fit the size ordered.  However, we will arrange for some sort of chart to be devised to make this clear.  To date, this is the first sizing issue we have encountered.  Now it has been raised we will seek to address it with the assistance of our supplier.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			In respect of your comments, we will liase with the supplier and ask them to prepare a relative sizing chart for UK sizing, the rugs come up differently to the average so we had in the past despatched the rug to fit the size ordered.  However, we will arrange for some sort of chart to be devised to make this clear.  To date, this is the first sizing issue we have encountered.  Now it has been raised we will seek to address it with the assistance of our supplier.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that would be great. It's not usually an issue when it's rugs that are widely available in the UK but when it's a brand such as Harrys Horse you're kinda left guessing. For example had you advertised the rugs in cms I'd have ordered the 195cm one as that appears to be the closest to a 6'3".

For the record, none of this has ever been personal and whilst it's great that you're taking the feedback on board I would hate for you to be personally upset by it. Sure it hasn't been the greatest service but I don't wish you any ill will. Anyway it's 10.30pm now...go grab a glass of wine or something. Thank you for my refund and I'll make sure the spare rug goes to good use.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (11 November 2015)

As advised, we will address this and will work on some sort of additional sizing chart and guide.  

I have found some of the posts quite hurtful as I do wish to rectify matters and attempt to ensure we improve in the future.  We are all human behind these Laptops and sometimes it can feel extremely upsetting for the reader.  I have taken your comments on board fully and will do whatever I can to prevent a similar experience for anyone else in the future. I appreciate your kind response and hope that there is no ill feeling remaining, and thank you. 

Kindest wishes


----------



## *hic* (12 November 2015)

WOW - how sad I am not to have found this before. 

What in the name of god was gemstoneflyer / Leigh Robinson / Bespoke Equestrian and numerous other IDs thinking of to start a thread blaming others for business practices shes is STILL using (Faber & Co, amongst others). HOnestly Leigh, and of course you can't block me on here, have you NO shame?


Of course it could be a coincidence but . . . no, it' s not a coincidence!

Link to previous shenanigans:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?661800-Horse-and-Hound-Above-the-Law


----------



## Flair Equestrian (12 November 2015)

jemima*askin said:



			WOW - how sad I am not to have found this before. 

What in the name of god was gemstoneflyer / Leigh Robinson / Bespoke Equestrian and numerous other IDs thinking of to start a thread blaming others for business practices shes is STILL using (Faber & Co, amongst others). HOnestly Leigh, and of course you can't block me on here, have you NO shame?


Of course it could be a coincidence but . . . no, it' s not a coincidence!

Link to previous shenanigans:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?661800-Horse-and-Hound-Above-the-Law

Click to expand...

Thank the lord ... Jemma... a thread started by her to discredit my business.  Rather ironic given the hundreds and thousands of threads on her practices ! You cannot believe how refreshing it is to read this. I am working tirelessly hard to run a good business (not faultless or perfect I admit) but the bogus post from her has angered me beyond belief ! 

Its Faber and Co !! oh yes, someone posted on the BSJA the other day.  She was approaching me to buy items from MY suppliers as she can't get set up with them. Its not in my nature to post things like this, but, she is beyond belief.  I had no idea until a kind blogger informed me of who 'gemstoneflyer' was ! 

xx


----------



## *hic* (12 November 2015)

I think it was absolutely shocking but without in any way wishing to sound unkind mistakes happen. Customers can be very forgiving but communicate, communicate, communicate, remember you have the contract with the delivery company, if something goes wrong refund the customer and then claim back. And never never rise to any bait! There's a huge market out there, I hope you make a success of your business.


----------



## FlyingCircus (12 November 2015)

Flair Equestrian said:



			Thank the lord ... Jemma... a thread started by her to discredit my business.  Rather ironic given the hundreds and thousands of threads on her practices ! You cannot believe how refreshing it is to read this. I am working tirelessly hard to run a good business (not faultless or perfect I admit) but the bogus post from her has angered me beyond belief ! 

Its Faber and Co !! oh yes, someone posted on the BSJA the other day.  She was approaching me to buy items from MY suppliers as she can't get set up with them. Its not in my nature to post things like this, but, she is beyond belief.  I had no idea until a kind blogger informed me of who 'gemstoneflyer' was ! 

xx
		
Click to expand...

You're not making yourself look very professional.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (12 November 2015)

jemima*askin said:



			I think it was absolutely shocking but without in any way wishing to sound unkind mistakes happen. Customers can be very forgiving but communicate, communicate, communicate, remember you have the contract with the delivery company, if something goes wrong refund the customer and then claim back. And never never rise to any bait! There's a huge market out there, I hope you make a success of your business.
		
Click to expand...

Your words are correct, sensible and empowering.  We will take away the feedback received and we will be focussing on communication 100% going forward and are already working on a number of solutions to some of the problems raised within this forum.  Thank you Jemima, I appreciate you time adding to the blog with your words of advice.  They have been very, very gratefully received.  Thank you x


----------



## amandaco2 (18 November 2015)

Had stuff supposidly sent 5 times, not recieved and either no tracking or shows as item not received from sender so unable to deliver.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (18 November 2015)

amandaco2 said:



			Had stuff supposidly sent 5 times, not recieved and either no tracking or shows as item not received from sender so unable to deliver.
		
Click to expand...

Hi amandaco, can you advise when this was ? We don't have any records of ever sending items 5 times ?  Perhaps if you contact us directly we can look into this further.  We did advise on 11/11 that measures have been put in place to avoid future errors.  I would be keen to know whether your order pre-dated these measures.  I can then investigate your comments further.  Thanks so much x


----------



## amandaco2 (26 November 2015)

Probably because it was never even sent out 5 times, despite your claims


----------



## nikkimariet (14 December 2015)

I ordered with them beginning of Nov. Item still not here! Despite saying it was in stock!!!

The excuses are as follows:

got lost in the post
replacement was damaged so they had to order another in
that was delayed
that then got lost in the post
here's a tracking number that doesn't work

Really disappointed, to say the least. Poor sister without a Christmas present 

Mistakes do happen, certainly. But I won't ever be using this company again.


----------



## amandaco2 (18 January 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			I ordered with them beginning of Nov. Item still not here! Despite saying it was in stock!!!

The excuses are as follows:

got lost in the post
replacement was damaged so they had to order another in
that was delayed
that then got lost in the post
here's a tracking number that doesn't work

Really disappointed, to say the least. Poor sister without a Christmas present 

Mistakes do happen, certainly. But I won't ever be using this company again.
		
Click to expand...



Me neither!!!!


----------



## thatsmygirl (18 January 2016)

Wish I had seen this thread, my friend ordered and never received any of what she wanted. 
DON'T USE THIS COMPANY


----------



## amandaco2 (19 January 2016)

Its ok if u get rapid honest responses. Eg I'm afraid we r out of stock, it will take 4 weeks to come in, would would u like to do? Or I am sorry we have nnot sent this yet I will send it on 1st class with a tracker number first thing.
Its the constant excuses and delays and lack of a prompt response thats annoying!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (19 January 2016)

We had a hell of a time with Faber and Co Equine.  I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole either...


----------



## TGM (19 January 2016)

I must admit after reading similar stories on here over the years, I always put the name of any new companies I am thinking of buying from into a search on here, to get an idea of their reputation.  There will always be the odd problem with any firm, but as said above it is the way that companies communicate and rectify the problem that makes a huge difference.


----------



## SMIS (3 February 2016)

I used Flair Equestrian after the new year during the sale and contrary to a lot of posts I can say I'm impressed with them. 

I ordered via Facebook then googled them as a company to find this horror story of reviews. Consequently I didn't really give them a chance and cancelled my order. I got a refund promptly and an apology from them about me losing confidence in them after what I had read! They didn't need to apologise as they have done nothing wrong. I will use them in the future now as I trust they rectify issues and they do issue refunds and respond to queries.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (3 February 2016)

Hi - thank you for your feedback.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Magister (3 February 2016)

I rarely reply to threads like this but it seems like it's turned into a bit of a witch hunt.
All of Flair Equestrians replies have come across as courteous ( which is more than some others) and trying to put things right,all be it somewhat belatedly.
Obviously mistakes have been made. I have no idea how big FE's customer base is but in any company there are bound to be mistakes made and therefore some unhappy customers. However there may be a huge % of satisfied customers we never get to hear from.
Running a company such as this must be a huge learning curve.
A full refund and free rug have been offered.
Move on.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (3 February 2016)

Thank you for your comment and taking the time to post. 

We agree, mistakes have been made, but we try our best as a small independent company to put things right when things go wrong.  We do have a massive customer following and all of which are repeat customers and really happy.  Its comforting to know that there are always level minded people who can see both sides of an 'argument' so to speak. 

Again, thanks for taking your time to comment 



Magister said:



			I rarely reply to threads like this but it seems like it's turned into a bit of a witch hunt.
All of Flair Equestrians replies have come across as courteous ( which is more than some others) and trying to put things right,all be it somewhat belatedly.
Obviously mistakes have been made. I have no idea how big FE's customer base is but in any company there are bound to be mistakes made and therefore some unhappy customers. However there may be a huge % of satisfied customers we never get to hear from.
Running a company such as this must be a huge learning curve.
A full refund and free rug have been offered.
Move on.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wiglet (3 February 2016)

I ordered my Jin stirrups from them after seeing them on offer on FB. I ordered early December and was promised delivery before Xmas. It wasn't the fastest of deliveries - i messaged them to check the process - all messages were replied to promptly and courteously and the Jins were delivered well before Xmas as promised. I had no problems with this company - I'm sure in not the only satisfied customer?


----------



## Flair Equestrian (3 February 2016)

Hi Wiglet
Thanks for your post and for taking the time to do so.  Its so appreciated  xx


----------



## Llanali (3 February 2016)

Have to say the boots I ordered back in the summer arrived promptly and well packaged...


----------



## Flair Equestrian (3 February 2016)

Thank you ! Llanali  
Nice of you to take the time to post x


----------



## Fjord (3 February 2016)

I've just ordered some boots from Flair, my friend ordered some and they arrived in a week (and look gorgeous) so I'm looking forward to getting mine. So far the communication has been fine.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (3 February 2016)

Thanks Fjord ! 
Glad your friend is pleased with hers ... if you want an update on delivery date, just PM us !   xx


----------



## Leo Walker (3 February 2016)

How come your only replying to the positive comments? Have you resolved all the outstanding issues?


----------



## Flair Equestrian (3 February 2016)

Replied and resolved all outstanding issues. 
Thanks for your comment


----------



## MrsMakeup (8 October 2016)

I have had problems and no replies.

I ordered boots but was sent the wrong size. I asked if what would pay the return postage but received no reply so just posted them as I was worried about getting a refund.

I asked for a refund, but did not receive one. Then about a month later I received another pair of boots out of the blue. I don't need them now, and asked if they'd pay for the postage, again no reply.&#55357;&#56852; Bit fed up now.


----------



## Flair Equestrian (8 October 2016)

MrsMakeup said:



			I have had problems and no replies.

I ordered boots but was sent the wrong size. I asked if what would pay the return postage but received no reply so just posted them as I was worried about getting a refund.

I asked for a refund, but did not receive one. Then about a month later I received another pair of boots out of the blue. I don't need them now, and asked if they'd pay for the postage, again no reply.&#65533;&#65533; Bit fed up now.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Mrs Maekup 
We haven't had any messages nor emails about you receiving a pair if boots correctly sized as a posed to a refund.
If you email us at flairequestrian@yahoo.com we can resolve this 
Kind Regards


----------



## MrsMakeup (8 October 2016)

Hi, thanks, I've sent the emails again


----------



## Flair Equestrian (8 October 2016)

Responded, your emails went to .co.uk instead of .com so we hadn't received them x


----------



## MrsMakeup (8 October 2016)

Thanks! That explains it, and thanks for sorting now &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Canada Horse (18 November 2016)

Just awaiting my refund from a purchase with Flair Equestrian that dates back to the middle of July.   Communication was good at first then stopped.  Then, like several other posters stated, the usual excuses started.  They would look into it, no communication, blamed the courier company (I do understand and and am empathetic to that type of problem), I would contact both by email and Facebook,  then they would only get in touch if I commented on their actual Facebook posts (I was always careful and considerate when posting as I didn't want to cause trouble -  I just wanted my purchases).  Then apparently they resent my parcel the beginning of October (3rd), nothing showed up.  At the end of October I messaged and emailed etc - finally a response -I explained that if I didn't receive my parcel soon I would be requesting a refund  - although I would have been much happier with the products.  They understood.   Still nothing.  Finally I requested a refund.   Was told 3-7 days.  It is now November 18th, 2016 and I do not have the purchase or my refund.   They have been in touch this a.m. via email and asked for my address.  I have posted under comments to a few people who have purchased through them and it seems we all have the same complaints.   I have never asked for a refund from a company before.  This is a first for me.  If they would have shipped express delivery through a different company etc after the initial package never showed up and then the 2nd one didn't,   it would not have come to my posting publicly about them.  I was informed they have 27,000 happy customers.  I said I hoped I would get to be included in that.  If they have fixed the issues then how come it is hard to take care of one customer?  So disappointed.   I have posted doubling on my personal facebook page warning others internationally to avoid purchasing due to the lack of the good arriving or the prompt refund - I stated I would update that post if the situation was rectified.   Just sharing my experience thus far.


----------



## Yates (26 November 2016)

I hope you get your refund and it doesn't put you off online or UK companies as not all our bad. I believe you are not alone with this company.


----------

